# Ethical Quandary - Orbea Onix '09 TDE vs. Onix '10 TRV



## butters (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey all,

I recently saw a local bike shop advertising their 2010 models on sale (common during winter months). I noticed a 2010 TRV (SRAM Rival components) for a very reasonable price. I really liked the bike and the salesman couldn't have been nicer, and I ultimately bought the bike. 

Upon registering my new bike for Orbea's warranty, I noticed that the serial number is with 2009 markings rather than 2010. I now believe what I purchased is the '09 TDE rather than the 2010 TRV. This is semi-confirmed by looking at my receipt, which formally read "ONIX TDE" and was written over with "ONIX TRV". The reasons for my posting are twofold:

1) How should I proceed with the bike shop from this point forward: ask for a greater discount, ask for the model I thought I was purchasing, return the bike, keep it, etc.

2) What are the differences between the two models? Is there any difference besides model name and year it was produced?

Thank you so much for any information and insight you can provide.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't speak to the difference between the two, but if you feel that you have been cheated and can confirm that the bike you purchased was a 2009 then you're within your right to ask for a refund, or a larger discount. I would pull comps of what other 2009 TDEs are selling for.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd contact Orbea directly with the serial number. They should be able to confirm what you have and probably tell you the differences between that and the TRV. I don't think the frame changed significantly between 09 and 10.

09 Orbea Catalogs http://orbea09.ironfly.com/downloads/Orbea2009.pdf (Has the TDE in it)

Found this page for the 10 TRV http://sandi.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?layout=bikes&taxid=57&pid=405

Both appear to be SRAM Rival with Aksium wheels and similar other components

It still may be that you got a good deal even if it was mis-marked. You didn't say what country you are in or what you paid so it's hard for us to know. For now I'll give the shop the benefit of the doubt and think they weren't intentionally trying to mislead but putting the wrong model year on the tag is a bit concerning.

If Orbea confirms it's an 09 and you have paperwork from the LBS that says it's a 10 then you I would think that you have some leverage if in fact you were overcharged.


----------

